# household app



## SStoNZ (Feb 19, 2014)

hi people

just wanted to know which appliances are already fitted in a rental house and should i bother to cargo my appliances, or is it better that i buy them when i get there??

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

SStoNZ said:


> hi people just wanted to know which appliances are already fitted in a rental house and should i bother to cargo my appliances, or is it better that i buy them when i get there?? Thanks


Depends how much your willing to pay for a rental and how modern it is.
Some have no appliances whatsoever, others have all of them and then there's the ones in between.
Usually the rental advert will explain exactly what is and isn't included.
Just be mindful of the fact that if a landlord supplies an appliance it is their responsibility to fix or replace it if it fails so personally speaking when I've been a landlord I don't offer any appliances so there's less risk for me.

What system do your appliances run in now ?
If they run on 230/240v 50hz they'll be fine. You'll just need to change the plugs of use many adapters.
Is Saudi Arabia like United Arab Emirates in that they use the UK system and 3 pin plugs ?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Some have no appliances whatsoever, others have all of them and then there's the ones in between.


I believe all rentals in NZ by law must provide a cooker (or a way for food to be cooked by boiling or baking).


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Liam(at)Large said:


> I believe all rentals in NZ by law must provide a cooker (or a way for food to be cooked by boiling or baking).


Yeah that's probably right. Never thought of the landlord rules.
I wasn't thinking about appliances that are normally fitted or free standing as part of a kitchen. Every property we've rented has had a cooker and oven and they've gone back to the 1970's in age.
Doubt anyone would normally take a cooker or oven out of a house and take it with them ?

I was thinking more dishwasher, fridge, freezer, washing machine and dryer. General white goods.


----------



## SStoNZ (Feb 19, 2014)

escapedtonz said:


> Yeah that's probably right. Never thought of the landlord rules.
> I wasn't thinking about appliances that are normally fitted or free standing as part of a kitchen. Every property we've rented has had a cooker and oven and they've gone back to the 1970's in age.
> Doubt anyone would normally take a cooker or oven out of a house and take it with them ?
> 
> I was thinking more dishwasher, fridge, freezer, washing machine and dryer. General white goods.


yes actually i m asking about the general white goods specially washing machine


----------



## SStoNZ (Feb 19, 2014)

escapedtonz said:


> Depends how much your willing to pay for a rental and how modern it is.
> Some have no appliances whatsoever, others have all of them and then there's the ones in between.
> Usually the rental advert will explain exactly what is and isn't included.
> Just be mindful of the fact that if a landlord supplies an appliance it is their responsibility to fix or replace it if it fails so personally speaking when I've been a landlord I don't offer any appliances so there's less risk for me.
> ...


all my app are 230/240v 50hz , and yes we have the UK standard 3 pin plug,
so can u tell me if its better to buy from nz or should i bring them over mainly i m asking becuz only my washing machine and Tv are hardly 6 months old. others r like 8-10 years old and my cooker is the gas cooker u know it doesnt have heating bars , rather it has flames


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

SStoNZ said:


> all my app are 230/240v 50hz , and yes we have the UK standard 3 pin plug,
> so can u tell me if its better to buy from nz or should i bring them over mainly i m asking becuz only my washing machine and Tv are hardly 6 months old. others r like 8-10 years old and my cooker is the gas cooker u know it doesnt have heating bars , rather it has flames


I'd say bring them over. We brought everything that wasn't fitted so a chest freezer, washing machine, dryer. We left our built in oven, fridge, freezer and dishwasher.
If you have a posh TV (LCD / Plasma) the freeview won't work here and neither will your Sky decoder.
TV's aren't actually that expensive here so if you must leave something I'd leave the TV and buy a new one here. You can get a 42" LCD TV with freeview etc for $500 in the sales or on offer regularly. I'm trying to convince the wife to allow me to buy a 60" one at the moment for $999 which is actually the price we paid for our Sony 40" plasma back home in the UK a few years ago.
Where you live may not have gas. Many places are all electric.
Don't think there's any mains gas on the South Island. It's all bottled.


----------



## Amanda R (Apr 18, 2014)

Just wondering about Canadian LED Smart TVs? I know the plugs are different than in NZ, but with an electrical converter/adapter, can my TV be used in NZ? I have a plug in converter to use my hair dryer and hair appliances and it works wonders when I am in NZ on a visit. Just wondering if the same would work for my TV purchased in Canada in NZ...? Thanks!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Amanda R said:


> Just wondering about Canadian LED Smart TVs? I know the plugs are different than in NZ, but with an electrical converter/adapter, can my TV be used in NZ? I have a plug in converter to use my hair dryer and hair appliances and it works wonders when I am in NZ on a visit. Just wondering if the same would work for my TV purchased in Canada in NZ...? Thanks!


I think Canada works on 60hz frequency, same as the US ? so your tv will be designed to work at that frequency as will all your other appliances etc.
Its 50hz in NZ so just changing the plug or using an adapter will allow it to work, BUT eventually it will go fizz bang.
May be immediate, may take weeks/months depending on use.
The lower frequency will kill it.
Same with everything else. You may have just been lucky when you visited previously.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Amanda R (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes Canada is the same as the USA!  I purchased an electrical converter that converts the electricity from Hz in Canada to that of Hz in NZ so it's not only a plug adapter to fit, but also converts the electricity to the correct Hz... So if that is the case, I am assuming my TV should be fine?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Amanda R said:


> Just wondering about Canadian LED Smart TVs? I know the plugs are different than in NZ, but with an electrical converter/adapter, can my TV be used in NZ? I have a plug in converter to use my hair dryer and hair appliances and it works wonders when I am in NZ on a visit. Just wondering if the same would work for my TV purchased in Canada in NZ...? Thanks!


I wouldn't bother. Personally, we didn't and I'm glad.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Amanda R said:


> Yes Canada is the same as the USA!  I purchased an electrical converter that converts the electricity from Hz in Canada to that of Hz in NZ so it's not only a plug adapter to fit, but also converts the electricity to the correct Hz... So if that is the case, I am assuming my TV should be fine?


Yes that'll do it but you'll need one of these electrickery devices on everything you use that comes from Canada and you'll also need to make sure that the electrickery (frequency converter) device is rated for the electrical appliance it's connected to.
The general ones are only 50 watts rated and an LED TV will output around 175 watts depending on size, a DVD player 25 watts, games console 30 watts, so if you just have one device for the TV corner it'll need to be rated minimum 250 watts.

If your gonna use one on say a 2kw convector heater or other high wattage appliance it's gonna have to be a big fat meaty expensive one.

I'd go with Liam at Large's advice. Leave them in Canada and buy new / used here.


----------



## Amanda R (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks escapedtonz! 

I just bought this TV recently  

I will eventually ship my stuff to NZ, if I am accepted, but it won't be for another 1 1/2 years at least. I know I am a little ahead of myself, but I like to plan early! 

The TV is going to sit in storage until then. I don't want to part with it in case things don't work out through INZ for whatever reason (it should be fine, but who knows), and I have to return home. I thought that since my plan is to ship my belongings once I get resident visa, then I may as well include this TV as similar ones are approximately $2600 in NZ and I did not pay that much here!


----------

